#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Dúvida sobre tempo de estabelecimento de conexão TCP no MikroTik RouterOS

## ccbsumare

Pessoal tenho uma RB750GL na rede Interna aqui tem o DHCP Server habilitado até aqui normal, mas o que me chama atenção e não sei se está correto as maquinas mesmo desligadas, mas em Firewall/Connections mostra varios IP´s externo contectado a estas maquinas.

 

Este estes a maioria eu tentei verificar de onde estão partindo e quem são o responsável, dos IP que teste foram:

204.79.197.200 Microsoft (EUA)
201.48.47.42 CTBC- deply.akamaitechologies.com
201.48.47.41 deply.akamaitechologies.com
23.38.151.230 akamai
23.38.157.248 akamai
23.13.165.163 akamai
4.79.142.202 ??
65.99.198.181 Broadbad
68.174.101.51 ??

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akamai_Technologies

A duvida é o seguinte isso esta certo mesmo com maquinas desligadas este ips tem que ficar com status stabilished?

Abraço

----------


## leosmendes

Depende do tempo de vida da conexão...

----------


## ccbsumare

Então quer dizer que não tenho que me procupar que isso não afeta a rede (banda da internet) é só diminuir o lease Time no DHCP Server e fica tudo resolvido?

Abraço

----------


## trober

> A duvida é o seguinte isso esta certo mesmo com maquinas desligadas este ips tem que ficar com status stabilished?


Olá. O colega @*leosmendes* já respondeu a razão do tempo de permanência das conexões com o estado definido como "estabelecido", conforme citado abaixo:




> Depende do tempo de vida da conexão...





> Então quer dizer que não tenho que me procupar que isso...?


Você deve se preocupar sim. Não faz sentido manter uma tabela de estados de conexões que nem existem mais. Por isso que tem tanto provedor usando RBs de elevado preço e com alto poder de processamento, quando um pequeno ajuste reduziria consumo de memória, processamento e, principalmente, retorno do investimento, com a compra de um equipamento corretamente dimensionado.

O código abaixo resolve a redução do longo tempo de conservação da tabela de estado de conexões.



```
/ip firewall connection tracking set tcp-established-timeout=5m
```

 



> é só diminuir o lease Time no DHCP Server e fica tudo resolvido?


Não há relação do lease-time com o tempo de conexão. Por exemplo, um cliente (DHCP Client) pode obter endereço IP, mas não necessariamente estabelecer uma conexão com um host remoto. Logo, não populando a tabela de estado de conexões.

Falando em DHCP, particularmente, prefiro trabalhar com lease-time curtos, mas por razões de rápida convergência, não por estado de conexão (já que não tem relação).

Espero ter ajudado  :Smile:

----------


## ccbsumare

Desculpa pela demora em responder, e obrigado pela dica, já apliquei o codigo e diminuir tempo no lease time no DHCP.

Abraço

----------


## JorgeAldo

Existe um motivo para a sequencia de finalização da conexão TCP (Não lembro de cabeca a sequencia). O tempo que ela passa em estabilished, fin_wait etc cada um deles tem um motivo. Não é tão simples assim.

----------


## Chikky123

A duvida é o seguinte isso esta certo mesmo com maquinas desligadas este ips tem que ficar com status stabilished?



LOve

----------


## rubem

> A duvida é o seguinte isso esta certo mesmo com maquinas desligadas este ips tem que ficar com status stabilished?
> 
> 
> 
> LOve


Mas maquinas desligadas a quanto tempo?
Deve ter p2p com timeout tipo 5 minutos (Se desligo meu modem o meu utorrent mostra tráfego por 5 minutos! Ele fica tentando responde às requisições por um bom tempo depois da requisição. É questão de configuração (Não é o default) mas possibilidade existe), deve ter serviço que persiste em reenviar resposta.

Testa no proprio Windows, despluga a rede, vai no cmd e dá um netstat -a, refez isso 5 minutos depois pra ver quantas conexões ainda constam como "ativas".
(Alias, mas testa isso em maquina normal, com atualizações inúteis rodando, com p2p mal-configurado (No default) com alguns adwares instalados, enfim, se rodar em maquina capada (Sem inutilidades desperdiçando banda) não verá conexão persistente e não verá uma maquina do mundo real, MK exibe esse monte de conexão persistente quando nele se conectam maquinas do mundo real)

Pra mim que isso só tem quantidades grandes onde tem muito p2p rodando, faz idéia do que são 200 conexões simultaneas num torrent ou ed2k? São 200 conexões POR MAQUINA, se sua rede de 100 clientes tiver 20 usuarios com p2p rodando isso seriam 4000 conexões! Se 10% disso for persistente (Com timeout bem longo, comum em p2p pra se manter conectado em conexões instáveis ou lerdas) você terá 400 na listagem, isso assusta qualquer leigo.

----------

